# today in history, why we try to do a great job



## cda (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.ilr.cornell.edu/trianglefire/


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 25, 2010)

Re: today in history, why we try to do a great job

I was not impressed with the main article and the "greedy" business owners slant. The original newspaper article was more imformative and very graphic. To bad reporters don't write like that anymore.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 25, 2010)

Re: today in history, why we try to do a great job

The first version of what would eventually become the Life Safety Code was issued by NFPA about one year later as a result of the public outcry.  It dealt with exits from factories.  Interesting now how the code deals very little with industrial occupancies and is more concerned with single family residences and other residential occupancies.  This fire and the Iroquois theater fire in Chicago really started the movement towards life safety in the codes.  Also, by comparison, look how many years it took the code to respond to September 11  by adding provisions to the code compared to one year for the first Life Safety Code.


----------

